# Name ten



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Post on the Amatuer thread said working class stiffs are competing in FTs. Just wondering if the RTFrs can name 10 Amatuers who are working class stiffs (My definition is 40 hour week). who have 100% trained their own dog (my definition = never sent the FC/AFC dog to a pro for training) that have made an FC or AFC in the past ten years.

Lets see if we can get to ten.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

does that include amateurs that may be retired or semi retired, because I can start that list at 5

1. Chris Hatch

2. Don Graves

3. Linda Erwin

4. Arnie Erwin

5. Roy McFall


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Scott Adams (Labber here on RTF) and NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH Mjolnirs Bluebill of Allanport (Blue won the Canadian National Am this year).


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

John Gassner and Andy Whitely should count on this one for Jake. I don't recall if Jake was FC/AFC or both, but I know he was titled and both were working fulltime regular jobs. As far as I know, Jake did not spend any time with a pro.

Chris


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Sonny Free with AFC Zip- 

What about Lanse Brown, Bobby Smith with AFC Pride, Lorrie Jolly ( a few years ago), Laneer Fogg, Randy Bohn before being a pro, Jimmy Darnell, John Cavangh, Bill wirtz, Stan Chiars, now I need coffee to get more flowing as I believe this may be a long list.
dk


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Dave Kress said:


> Sonny Free with AFC Zip-
> 
> What about Lanse Brown, Bobby Smith with AFC Pride, Lorrie Jolly ( a few years ago), Laneer Fogg, Randy Bohn before being a pro, Jimmy Darnell, John Cavangh, Bill wirtz, Stan Chiars, now I need coffee to get more flowing as I believe this may be a long list.
> dk


Lanse has used the Van Engen's to start, and also taken handling instruction from Rorem....but it doesnt take away from his record of accomplishments


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

By my work schedule, 40 hours per week would be part time. If I didn't work twice that we might be able to train more than just on weekends and might actually finish an AA trial. Still, we train when we can and try to do better in the next trial than we did in the last one.

Years ago when I played competitive golf, folks would sometimes muse about why those who couldn't even break 80 would even bother to play. The truth is that even if you are a total hacker, some time during the round you are going to catch one flush. It is such a great feeling it keeps one coming back even if for every good shot there are 99 scrapes. That is how we are at FTs. It may be one series, one bird or even one at the next trial, but to line the critter up and see him nail it just once keeps us coming back even if we are a long way from AA ribbons.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> does that include amateurs that may be retired or semi retired, because I can start that list at 5
> 
> 1. Chris Hatch
> 
> ...


No it does not. Working class stiff = working 40 hours a week (My definition)


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave Kress said:


> Sonny Free with AFC Zip-
> 
> What about Lanse Brown, Bobby Smith with AFC Pride, Lorrie Jolly ( a few years ago), Laneer Fogg, Randy Bohn before being a pro, Jimmy Darnell, John Cavangh, Bill wirtz, Stan Chiars, now I need coffee to get more flowing as I believe this may be a long list.
> dk


Wow, I didn't realize all these folks worked a 40 hour week regular job and never sent their FC/AFC dogs to a pro.

Very impressive!


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

heres two more bob willow don driggers jersy guys


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

He said people that work 40 hrs. Lets not BS. Some of those names are prof amat


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

whats the sin of using a pro? i have made several fc/afc dogs. some with help as in summer training and running when i couldnt go to a trial. if you have a good pro around you it is stupid not to use them. its not a money thing. most are good hard working people some are assholes. you have to find one that fits you.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

kip said:


> whats the sin of using a pro? i have made several fc/afc dogs. some with help as in summer training and running when i couldnt go to a trial. if you have a good pro around you it is stupid not to use them. its not a money thing. most are good hard working people some are assholes. you have to find one that fits you.


I don't think that the OP meant this to be a " knock on those who use pros" thread. I believe he just wants to know how many do it all themselves and work regular jobs.

I would venture a guess that not many do it and work full time jobs. Many of the previously mentioned folks are retired.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

kip said:


> whats the sin of using a pro? i have made several fc/afc dogs. some with help as in summer training and running when i couldnt go to a trial. if you have a good pro around you it is stupid not to use them. *its not a money thing.* most are good hard working people some are assholes. you have to find one that fits you.



I believe that paying for the services of a pro can be cheaper than doing it all yourself.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

captainjack said:


> No it does not. Working class stiff = working 40 hours a week (My definition)


Linda and Arnie produced FC AFC's while they were teachers in SoCal, Roy McFall produced multiple FC AFC during the days when he worked and all three have produced champions in the last 10 yrs


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

I am not sure Don Graves qualifies...retired and used Patopia. Not sure about Hatch, I do know he works. Most mentioned earlier though are retired. It is tough to meet the OP's requiremnet. John Cavanaugh is the only one I know of.

Bill


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

if someone should attend a seminar or buys a set of dvds does that means he or she used a pro?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Valerie Marks. I think Valerie works 40 hours a week, I've never asked her, but I believe she does have some flexibility in her hours. 
She is the proud human standing beside AFC Catcher.
And yes, Chris, Jake does have his FC/AFC and a JH on top of that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

kip said:


> if someone should attend a seminar or buys a set of dvds does that means he or she used a pro?


I would not say it does @ all. Using a pro is writing a check to a pro for training &/or handling in FTs IMO.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I would include Jim Pickering. Put an AFC on Jake while he was still in Texas. Not sure if he was still working when he got his others.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Paul Rainbolt and AFC Rockerin's Riverdance. James Roberts trained FC Scud Buster and won an Open with an Amauter trained dog as well.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Huntinman doesn't post on the main forum much anymore but he put an AFC on his old dog Preacher.

Also, I think Howard got an AFC on Tracker while he was still working without sending him to a pro (I think).

Alice Woodyard probably fits the list also. At least maybe earlier dogs.

WRL


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it true that Nelson Sills won a National Am with a dog that was not a FC because he could not take off on Fridays to run the opens? If true, that is pretty cool, even if it was a while ago.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

kip said:


> whats the sin of using a pro? i have made several fc/afc dogs. some with help as in summer training and running when i couldnt go to a trial. if you have a good pro around you it is stupid not to use them. its not a money thing. most are good hard working people some are assholes. you have to find one that fits you.


No sin in using a pro. Not what this thread is about. 

I believe that the 100% amatuer trained, amatuer handled FC/AFC dog, that was trained by someone while working a regular 40 hour a week job is rare. I believe that it is so rare that RTFers would have a hard time coming up with a list of 10 such dogs. And think about it, even if RTFers do find 10 that fit this description, it is still a very rare accomplishment.

And since the people who have done it without the use of a pro are, in your words, "stupid", it is even more remarkable.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

I think it would be hard to name 5 folks that are competitive in all age stakes that work 40 hrs and DON'T use a pro for work outs or break out. I know I can't name one


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

captainjack said:


> No sin in using a pro. Not what this thread is about.
> 
> I believe that the 100% amatuer trained, amatuer handled FC/AFC dog, that was trained by someone while working a regular 40 hour a week job is rare. I believe that it is so rare that RTFers would have a hard time coming up with a list of 10 such dogs. And think about it, even if RTFers do find 10 that fit this description, it is still a very rare accomplishment.
> 
> And since the people who have done it without the use of a pro are, in your words, "stupid", it is even more remarkable.


i think everyone who has ever done this crazy game has been helped by a pro or one of your so called pro-ams. i have been called a pro-am for years but i have been helped by many pros and pro-ams and i work over 40 hours a week. everone has had help and if you go to a seminar you are writing a check to a pro to help you learn how to train your dog. i will agree with you that i dont think there has ever been anyone that just started doing this and figured it out on their on.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

moonstonelabs said:


> I am not sure Don Graves qualifies...retired and used Patopia. Not sure about Hatch, I do know he works.
> Bill


Chris Hatch works; the only time he has used a pro is Patopea for pre-National Am and pre-National Open training group for 5 days prior to the event.

Don Graves is a retired sheetmetal worker. He went to Patopea's pre-National Am training group this year and also to Patopea's pre-National Open training group this year. 

I don't think spending 5 days as part of a pre-national training group should disqualify any amateur from being considered an amateur. 

Helen


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

helencalif said:


> Chris Hatch works; the only time he has used a pro is Patopea for pre-National Am and pre-National Open training group for 5 days prior to the event.
> 
> Don Graves is a retired sheetmetal worker. He went to Patopea's pre-National Am training group this year and also to Patopea's pre-National Open training group this year.
> 
> ...


Nor would it disqualify a trainer from the criteria in my original post...

(my definition = never sent the FC/AFC dog to a pro for training).

Talking to a pro, asking questions of a pro, sitting next to a pro, buying a dvd from a pro, attending a seminar by a pro, having your dog's picture taken next to Andy Attar, throwing birds for a pro, etc. are not my definition of sending the dog to a pro for training.

Being retired or semi-retired does disqualify from my criteria though. So it appears Chris is in, Don is not.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Glen : you have made your point that there are very few if any that meet your criteria..Do YOU meet your own criteria ? it doesnt matter whether you do or not...but it doesnt take away from the fact that there are still a handful of very talented amateur trainers out there that have trained their dog to titles...the fact that they either have the luxury of retirement or good fortune,shouldnt take away from the fact that they train their own dogs...

Many have worked hard all their lives so they can enjoy their retirement training dogs and chasing ribbons and titles, just because they arent working now doesnt matter to me, they most likely earned the break, they put their time in...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> Glen : you have made your point that there are very few if any that meet your criteria..Do YOU meet your own criteria ? it doesnt matter whether you do or not...but it doesnt take away from the fact that there are still a handful of very talented amateur trainers out there that have trained their dog to titles...the fact that they either have the luxury of retirement or good fortune,shouldnt take away from the fact that they train their own dogs...
> 
> Many have worked hard all their lives so they can enjoy their retirement training dogs and chasing ribbons and titles, just because they arent working now doesnt matter to me, they most likely earned the break, they put their time in...


I don't think that Glenn is trying to take anything away from those guys and gals. I imagine however that there are working stiffs around like me who get a little tired of being belittled for using a pro. I admit it, I do not have enough time to run a business, raise a family, and train a competitive dog all by myself. Maybe in 15 years I'll be able to give it a shot.

The game is so tough, I don't think ANYONE can just decide to train a dog one day and figure out how to train OR handle a dog to a win without help. And I don't believe that reading books and watching DVD's will get you there no matter how good they are...


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Glen asked a straight up question. If someone wants to read something into it ,so be it.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the upmost respect for ANYONE that puts an FC/AFC on a dog, as an amateur... Retired or not. I do feel that it is considerably harder to do it while working a 9 to 5.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I imagine however that there are working stiffs around like me who get a little tired of being belittled for using a pro.


I don't belittle anyone for using a pro. Pro or amateur trained, makes no difference to me. If you have 30 dogs farmed out to five different pros and come up and talk smack to me at a trial, I might say something snarky about it, but I don't mean it.

I do hold the amateurs who can compete and win the opens in very high regard. I don't care if you just got the dog off of your pro's truck, if you are a good enough handler to take that dog to the ribbon ceremony you are a cut above even some very fine amateur handlers (and way above me). There are not a lot of folks who can do that.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

There's 2 or 3 in my club. I don't think it's that rare but then again I can't come up with 10 names. Mainly because I don't know that many FT folks outside of my local club.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm not sure what the point of the question is but I would agree, the person you describe is a rare one. I believe that speaks to the difficulty of the endeavor.
I may be mistaken but I think Jimmy Darnell qualifies. I don't think he ever used a pro in getting his titles and I know he was full time in the carpet business.

JS


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I don't think that Glenn is trying to take anything away from those guys and gals. I imagine however that there are working stiffs around like me who get a little tired of being belittled for using a pro. I admit it, I do not have enough time to run a business, raise a family, and train a competitive dog all by myself. Maybe in 15 years I'll be able to give it a shot.
> 
> The game is so tough, I don't think ANYONE can just decide to train a dog one day and figure out how to train OR handle a dog to a win without help. And I don't believe that reading books and watching DVD's will get you there no matter how good they are...


Buzz, when Clint got into med school it was with one intent, to be able to afford to train dogs, hunt, fish, and buy just about anything he wanted at Cabelas...well he can afford those things but between marriage, family, and work he finds that he no longer has the time it takes to train and campaign, not a complaint just facts..He always laughs when he thinks about all the times he said "if only I had the money of ____ I could train dogs"...the one thing money cant produce is time

its a catch 22... a young college student may have all the time in the world to train a national caliber dog, but lacks the finances to run that dog in his local trial...a working professional may have the funds, grounds, and where with all to train a national caliber dog, but cant find the time out of their professional schedule to pull off the task...go figure


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Glen : you have made your point that there are very few if any that meet your criteria..Do YOU meet your own criteria ? ...


I'm not taking anything away from anyone. Not the retired people who never used a pro, not the working or retired people who used a pro, not even the folks who have never worked and used a pro. 

But someone on another thread asked why people do or don't run the AM. Well I think this may be a big reason more folks don't run the AM. The chances of the average working class stiff (40 hour weeks), who doesn't have the means to pay a pro $600-$1,000 a month to train his/her dog to an FC/AFC title are pretty slim. But these same average folks can put a MH on a dog all day long.


And no, I do not meet my own criteria. The part of it that I don't meet is that I have never made an FC. I do work a 40+ hour week and I do train my own dogs. I also go to every seminar I can, throw birds for a pro on the weekend, get my dog's picture taken with Andy Attar, anything I can do to learn to be a better more efficient trainer/handler. And, since I have another 18 or so years until retirement, I have a long time to work on making that FC/AFC. I'll try my best to do it before I retire so we can get to that 10 I was looking for.


----------



## scott2012 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I would not say it does @ all. Using a pro is writing a check to a pro for training &/or handling in FTs IMO.


yes...true


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

John Cananaugh..3 FC-AFC and one was the youngest AFC in field trial history.21 months I think
Russ Foster...AFC Rip...golden male
Bruce Mitchell....2 Dual Champions Chesapeake Males
Randy Bohn...3x national finalist/ double header winner /FC-AFC Chili
Mindy Bohn...AFC Candy
Scott Martin/Ken Erickson.. Dual Champion Chesapeake Male Canvas
Girard Troha...AFC Jett
Frantz Herr...FC-AFC Puff Daddy..

All from the same training group!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Same ole bull. Hunt test vs Field trial


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Bruce Mitchell
Scott Martin
Randy Bohn
Ken Erickson
All working stiffs that made FC-AFC's training in the dark.

And of course the great John Cavanaugh.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I know one if you excuse a 6 week winter trip trying to get a few derby points (unsuccessfully I might add).

The FT game is extremely tough, but it can be played with some success by common folk. Titles are a hoot, but the journey is the real fun. 

Fp


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Pretty dang good group Randy.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Golddogs said:


> I would include Jim Pickering. Put an AFC on Jake while he was still in Texas. Not sure if he was still working when he got his others.


Hey Chuck, leave me out of this one. I do not qualify. 

I purchased my first Golden, Jake, to keep me company at home after I had given up on the day job. While I have never sent a dog to a pro or used a pro to do any training on any of my dogs, I certainly cannot say that I have not learned from pros as well as amateurs. I have several pro videos and have attended a couple seminars. Off the top of my head I can count a dozen pros that I have thrown birds for from one day to several months. I have seen the good, the bad and the ugly. Some methods I have adopted, much I have not and will not use, but it is all part of the learning process.

I have never understood why so many folks think not having a day job means that one can train all day. When one gets old enough to retire, one needs to sleep late in the morning, get to bed early in the evening and often needs a nap in the afternoon. Just saying that the older one gets the fewer usable hours each day offers.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> .....
> 
> 
> I have never understood why so many folks think not having a day job means that one can train all day. When one gets old enough to retire, one needs to sleep late in the morning, get to bed early in the evening and often needs a nap in the afternoon. Just saying that the older one gets the fewer usable hours each day offers.


Yep. When ya get older, everything takes longer! 

Well _almost_ everything.

JS


----------



## Thumbs Up (Nov 26, 2004)

Well said Jim I turn 60 next year and I am looking forward to lots of naps. This is why I am going AM. Naps Naps Oh yea Dave Vega is the AM trainer that I learned more than I can remember from. And I was a pro pickin his brain. Tellus


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Geez. You people will read anything and everything into a simple question. Glen, I thought your question was great and for a working stiff like me it is encouraging to know that there are several people out there that do train there own dogs to the AFC / FC level.

By the way, I have followed the Hillmann method and now follow Lardy. I train with a Pro as much as possible and at least twice per month. At times I even have boarded my pup with said Pro when I go on vacation. During this boarding said Pro has been nice enough to work my dog. Even with ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL this if my pup was an AFC or an FC you could put my name on the list associated with Glen's actual question because he is 100% amature trained and I work at least 40 hours per week.


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

How about John Pampy


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

jtfreeman said:


> By the way, I have followed the Hillmann method and now follow Lardy. I train with a Pro as much as possible and at least twice per month. At times I even have boarded my pup with said Pro when I go on vacation. During this boarding said Pro has been nice enough to work my dog. Even with ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL this if my pup was an AFC or an FC you could put my name on the list associated with Glen's actual question because he is 100% amature trained and I work at least 40 hours per week.


This pretty well describes my experience so far. NO ONE learns to train a dog in a vacuum. But the real issue here is to see how incredibly hard it is to reach any success with your own dog in this method. After all these posts, how many have really been named? 4 or 5? It is just an incredible achievement when an amateur can title a dog, or even receive a placement when he does not keep that dog on a pro's truck for at least a part of his training.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

2tall said:


> This pretty well describes my experience so far. NO ONE learns to train a dog in a vacuum. But the real issue here is to see how incredibly hard it is to reach any success with your own dog in this method. After all these posts, how many have really been named? 4 or 5? It is just an incredible achievement when an amateur can title a dog, or even receive a placement when he does not keep that dog on a pro's truck for at least a part of his training.


Totally agree. Currently my goal is to finish up my pups MH and get him QAA. If I can do that with this my first dog I would be more than happy (the QAA would be the "more than" part).


----------



## Fingerprint (Oct 28, 2008)

A couple of names not mentioned. Earl Dillow with FC AFC Mioaks Criquet Pas. Earl did it while working for the Police Department and never knowing which hours of the day/night would be available to work the dogs. 

Dick Dallessase. Trained several titled dogs while working as an electrician for the City of Milwaukee. AFC Toro comes to mind.


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Tom Felinski and "Misery" belong in that elite group.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

By my count 34 have been named that have not been personally disqualified by name.

1. Chris Hatch 16.Stan Chairs 31. Dick Dallessasy
2. Linda Erwin 17. Bob Willow 32. Tom Feninski
3. Arnie Erwin 18. Don Driggers 33. Huntinmc--Preacher?
4. Roy McFall 19. Valerie Marles 34. Howard--Tracker?
5. Scott Adams 20. Paul Rainbolt
6. John Gassner 21. James Robert
7. Andy Whitely 22. Alice Woodyard
8. Sonny Free 23. Russ Foster
9. Bobby Smith 24. John Cananough
10. Lorrie Jolly 25. Bruce Mitchel
11. Lanner Fogg 26. Scott Martin/Ken Ericson
12. Randy Bohn 27. Girard Troha
13. Jimmy Darnell 28. Franz Herr
14. John Cavengh 29. John Pampy
15. Bill Wirtz 30. Earl Dillow


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 34. Howard--Tracker?


Tracker spent 4 months at Gonia's getting on the derby list.

Thanks Jim,


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

mngundog said:


> By my count 34 have been named that have not been personally disqualified by name.
> 
> 1. Chris Hatch 16.Stan Chairs 31. Dick Dallessasy
> 2. Linda Erwin 17. Bob Willow 32. Tom Feninski
> ...


Originally this list was for FC/AFC and in last 10 years. Quite afew of above don't qualify then. If you want to include Canadian FTCH's as above I can add a lot more!! If you want to go back 10 years as above you can add my FC AFC FTCH AFTCH WIllowmount Tabasco Rasco. 

My last FC AFC (NFTCH NAFTCH FC AFC Prairiemarsh Madness) was after I retired. but, as someone said, why does one assume that a retiree has more time? Since retiring I have less time to train my dogs but hopefully I do it smarter and more efficiently. Except for when I winter south for 3 months, I actually now spend less time per day training my dogs than when I was a wildlife research scientist (often working 50-60 hours/week). The difference now is that I can train anytime of the day I want. 

I really enjoy training my dogs myself and I have never sent any of my dogs to a pro.I think that the significant thing about any Amateur who exclusively trains their dog to a FC is that they are the ones who do all the implementing, the problem-solving, the scheduling, the planning, the balancing-basically all the decisions. There's a world of difference between doing it yourself and having somebody else do it. Even the best mentor and the best advice can only go so far. You still have to do it. I do believe that it is possible to do it without Pro training but I know of very few that have the passion, commitment, and know-how. It takes a lot of study and a lot of experience to do it even with wonder dog--but it is absolutely possible!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

mngundog said:


> By my count 34 have been named that have not been personally disqualified by name.
> 
> 1. Chris Hatch 16.Stan Chairs 31. Dick Dallessasy
> 2. Linda Erwin 17. Bob Willow 32. Tom Feninski
> ...



Will someone add the names of the rest of the dogs ?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

By my count 34 have been named that have not been personally disqualified by name.

1. Chris Hatch 
2. Linda Erwin 
3. Arnie Erwin 
4. Roy McFall 
5. Scott Adams (Bluebill) 
6. John Gassner (Jake) 
7. Andy Whitely (Jake) 
8. Sonny Free (zip) 
9. Bobby Smith (Pride) 
10. Lorrie Jolly 
11. Lanner Fogg 
12. Randy Bohn (Chili) 
13. Jimmy Darnell 
14. John Cavengh 
15. Bill Wirtz 
16.Stan Chairs 
17. Bob Willow 
18. Don Driggers 
19. Valerie Marles (Catcher) 
20. Paul Rainbolt (RiverDance)
21. James Robert (Scud Buster)
22. Alice Woodyard
23. Russ Foster (Rip)
24. John Cananough
25. Bruce Mitchel
26. Scott Martin/Ken Ericson (Canvas)
27. Girard Troha (Jett)
28. Franz Herr (Puff Daddy)
29. John Pampy 
30. Earl Dillow (Miolks Criquet Pos)?
31. Dick Dallessasy (Toro)
32. Mindy Bohn (Candy)
33.Tom Felinski (Misery)
34. Huntinmc (Preacher)


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

I simply took the names and dogs that I saw posted, some people said an individual might have titled multiple dogs, I just posted what I saw. I probably missed some and most likely butchered the spelling on names


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Rob Reuter finished the National Am a few years ago- working stiff. Pretty sure that TJ Lindbloom finished Sailor without pro assistance. Mel Milton had several that he trained exclusively. Doc Greenleaf had a bunch but that was prolly outside the time constraints. John Poer told me once that he had qualified for a national a total of 27 times. He uses a pro now but didn't for many years.

Still not sure what your point is regards

Bubba


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Bubba said:


> Rob Reuter finished the National Am a few years ago- working stiff. Pretty sure that TJ Lindbloom finished Sailor without pro assistance. Mel Milton had several that he trained exclusively. Doc Greenleaf had a bunch but that was prolly outside the time constraints. John Poer told me once that he had qualified for a national a total of 27 times. He uses a pro now but didn't for many years.
> 
> *Still not sure what your point is regards*
> 
> Bubba


The point is that it is hard to do. There are only 34 names on the list that was created by several folks with more FT knowledge than most. I am sure that there have been some names left off. Even if there are 50 people who have done it, that is not many over the last decade. 

I feel it is a respectful gesture for these people to be recognized here.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

mngundog said:


> By my count 34 have been named that have not been personally disqualified by name.
> 
> 1. Chris Hatch - *FC AFC Saber (National finalist) *
> 2. Linda Erwin -*FC AFC Suncrest Wild Oats (National finalist) *
> ...


dogs added by me in blue


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Lorrie Jolly's dog was AFC Rosewood's Mr. Speaker. (Golden)

Jimmie Darnell had FC/AFCs Diamond and Cane and maybe another.

JS


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Rob Reuter finished the National Am a few years ago- working stiff. Pretty sure that TJ Lindbloom finished Sailor without pro assistance. Mel Milton had several that he trained exclusively. Doc Greenleaf had a bunch but that was prolly outside the time constraints. John Poer told me once that he had qualified for a national a total of 27 times. He uses a pro now but didn't for many years.
> 
> Still not sure what your point is regards
> 
> Bubba


Sailor was with Patopea

/Paul


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Will someone add the names of the rest of the dogs ?


Here are a few titled dog names matched up with owners. Maybe I can finish the research between naps. These dogs were found by searching by owner's name on gooddoginfo or k9data. I cannot swear that the sources are accurate plus some names did not match first name or last name spelling. I know for a fact that some of those listed do not belong on the list per the criteria listed, but I will not rain on their parade.

Please excuse the format shuffle, but I am not attempting to correct it.

1. Chris Hatch - AFC TEALCREEK PATTON'S SABER
2&3. Linda & Arnold Erwin -	FC-AFC**SUNCREST BEAR*
AFC**SUNCREST NIKE ZUES*
FC-AFC**SUNCREST ROCK'N ROLL*
FC-AFC**SUNCREST WILD OATS*
4. Roy McFall - FC-AFC**ALL STAR'S JUMPIN' JENNIE*
FC-AFC**HIWOOD CITATION*
FC-AFC**HIWOOD CLINCHER*
FC-AFC**HIWOOD DELTA DASH*
FC-AFC**HIWOOD KLEEN SWEEP*
FC-AFC-CFC**HIWOOD PIPER*
FC-AFC**HIWOOD STORMY OF ALASKA*
'82 NAFC,C**PIPER'S PACER*82 CNFC

5. Scott Adams - '11 CNAFC**MJOLNIR BLUEBILL OF ALLANPORT*

6. John Gassner - FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake
7. Andy Whitely - FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake
8. Sonny Free - AFC**SONMAR'S ZIPPER****
9. Bobby Smith - AFC*TWINBRANCH PILGRIM'S PRIDE*
10. Lorrie Jolly - AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker
11. Lanner Fogg - AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH
12/13. Randy & Mindy Bohn - FC-AFC*RAMMIN HOT CHILI*
AFC*RAMMIN SWEET CANDY*
14. Jimmy Darnell -	FC-AFC*PINEACRES EBONSTAR CHINA DOLL*
FC-AFC*WILD WINGS HURRICANE STORM*
FC-AFC*WILDWINGS GIRL'S BEST FRIEND*
15. John Cananaugh - FC-AFC*BIRD PERFECT*CD,MH
FC-AFC*COUNTESS OLENSKA*
FC-AFC*MAX MILLENNIUM*
xx. Bill Wirtz - ????
16. Bill Wertz - FC-AFC*COOLWATER'S ICE TIGER*
17. Stan Chairs - ????
17. Stan Chiras - AFC*RSC'S SUSIE OF FOX HOLLOW*
18. Bob (Robert) Willow - FC-AFC*LONGSHOT BLACK TALON*
AFC*LONGSHOT TUGGERS NIGHT SHIFT*
AFC*WILLOW'S BOE LONGSHOT*
-- Mrs. Robert Willow - FC-AFC*LONGSHOT WATERLOO*
19. Don Driggers - FC-AFC*COREYCHAD'S BLUENORTH AXLE*
FC-AFC*TWIN D'S ONE TOUGH HOMBRE*
AFC*WIND RIVERS MOST WANTED
-- Valerie Marles ?????
20. Valerie Marks - AFC SMACKWATER'S STAR CATCHER
21. Paul Rainbolt - AFC*ROCKERIN'S RIVERDANCE*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Correction on ROY McFALL: Roy has 1473.5 AA points and TEN Doubleheader wins


FC AFC CFC CAFC Hiwood Piper 347.5 All Age points -RHOF inductee

NAFC FC CNFC CAFC Piper's Pacer 140 pts

FC AFC Hiwood Kleen Sweep 183 pts
FC AFC Hiwood Clincher 166.5
FC AFC Hiwood Trooper 129.5
FC AFC Hiwood Kelly 103
FC AFC All Star's Jumpin Jenny 102
FC AFC Hiwood Delta Dash 59
FC AFC Hiwood Shadow 58.5
FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar 54
FC AFC Hiwood Stormy of Alaska 43.5
AFC Ripple 30.5
AFC Hiwood Prancer 32
AFC Hiwood Apache 24
FC Hiwood Ticker Tape
AFC Ripple River


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> Here are a few titled dog names matched up with owners. Maybe I can finish the research between naps. These dogs were found by searching by owner's name on gooddoginfo or k9data. I cannot swear that the sources are accurate plus some names did not match first name or last name spelling. I know for a fact that some of those listed do not belong on the list per the criteria listed, but I will not rain on their parade.
> 
> Please excuse the format shuffle, but I am not attempting to correct it.
> 
> ...



Added FTCH / AFTCH for Scott Adams .... don't think he's seen this thread yet as ..... he's working!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Should add Hal and Sharon Gierman, although semi retired now when they started both worked.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Bayou Magic said:


> I know one if you excuse a 6 week winter trip trying to get a few derby points (unsuccessfully I might add).
> 
> The FT game is extremely tough, but it can be played with some success by common folk. Titles are a hoot, but the journey is the real fun.
> 
> Fp


I was going to mention you, Frank, but didn't know if you used a pro on Roux. Inspiration to all us working guys, you only get to run a hand full of trials a year and are extremely successful!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Randy Bohn said:


> John Cananaugh..3 FC-AFC and one was the youngest AFC in field trial history.21 months I think
> Russ Foster...AFC Rip...golden male
> Bruce Mitchell....2 Dual Champions Chesapeake Males
> Randy Bohn...3x national finalist/ double header winner /FC-AFC Chili
> ...


You forgot Bart, but he might have been retired by the time he started putting on titles. Rip had a win but I don't think he ever titled. Bruce and John both sent dogs south with Ricky in the winter. Don't know if that DQ's them from the original post or not. It certainly was a fun group though!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Over 70 responses and so far nobody has mentioned Alex Washburn yet.
I wonder why


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Over 70 responses and so far nobody has mentioned Alex Washburn yet.
> I wonder why


Which dog did she put an FC or AFC on while working a full time job?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*What about Jack Volstedt and Mark Perrizo?

Aaron*


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Linda Harger - DC AFC Genny's Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back MH, AFC Clipper's Genuine Mink.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the original question, is not a knock on the use of pro's. It is an inquiry as to whether the titles are too difficult for the average working person to hope to accomplish. I haven't competed alot in the USA, but based on the experience I have, I think someone that can work hard enough, & smart enough would win their share of trials. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

captainjack said:


> Which dog did she put an FC or AFC on while working a full time job?


Glen, My post was tongue in cheek, did you notice the smiley face.

I dont think it is the lack of a job, but rather the fact of what the job Ms Washburn does which would be the eliminating factor to disqualify her from your list.


----------

